# 2Nd & Last Rest Day Of The Tour, So Something Swiss - Edox



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

A complete change for today's Rest Day, Swiss Edox Electronic with ETA-ESA 9157, by Era Watch Co (C.Ruefli-Flury & Co)










Revived from this:


----------

